# Casey Kasem, ToeJam on 80's on 8



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I do enjoy the 80's decade music, but honestly I still think their playing Casey Kasem way to much and I'm not a fan of ToeJam either. I kinda wish we could hear more Bruce Kelly and Heidi Selexa type programming.

What are your thoughts regarding the 80's on 8?


----------

